
Toyblocks: A toy blockchain implementation in Python - daneah
https://github.com/daneah/toyblocks
======
NileshS
Thanks Daneah! I saw lhartikk's implementation earlier
([https://github.com/lhartikk/naivechain](https://github.com/lhartikk/naivechain)).
Could you help us understand in what ways is the implementation by anders and
yours different. I am trying to gauge the similarities and differences.

------
daneah
I wrote this tiny toy blockchain code to help myself understand blockchains,
based largely on the UI at
[https://anders.com/blockchain/](https://anders.com/blockchain/) by Anders
Brownworth.

